# Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.



## Alterac (11. März 2012)

*Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Hallo Leute,

Unbekannte haben sich bei Facebook als Nato Admiräle angemeldet und so Daten erbeutet.

Ein Ziel der Spionage war der US General James Stavridis.

James Stavridis ist der verantwortliche Oberbefehlshaber der Nato.

Die Fremden wollten so Daten aus seinem Umfeld erhalten.

Die Spur wurde zurück nach China verfolgt.

Spionage per Facebook: Unbekannte geben sich als Nato-Admiral aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*



Alterac schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Unbekannte haben sich bei Facebook als Nato Admiräle angemeldet und so Daten erbeutet.
> 
> ...



Das kann jeder Volldepp irgendein Fakeprofil eröffnen. Nichts spezielles und neues schon gar nicht. Die diskutieren sicher nicht in FB über irgendwelche geheimen Dinge. So dumm sind selbst die hoffentlich nicht
Wer weiss vielleicht sind diese FB-Freunde ja auch nur von Fakeprofilen. Also überhaupt keine verlässliche Quelle. Wenn irgendeine Regierung informationen über jemanden will, dann gibt es andere Möglichkeiten.

Man kann ihn auch beschatten lassen, dann weiss man auch wer seine Freunde sind etc.

Auf FB findet man viele Daten und Möchtegernskandale. Nur kann man denen keinen Glauben schenken. Wie es z.B mit "Chakie Chan ist gestorben" war. Irgend ein Pfosten hat das gepostet und innert ein paar Stunden glaubte alle Welt es stimme.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Ausserdem steht auf der Newsseite sowieso nichts von "Daten erbeutet" im Gegenteil. 
So ein Schwachsinn


----------



## micsterni14 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

eindeutig ein fake! ... es gibt garkeine generale!

...spaß ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht....


----------



## derP4computer (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Und erst der Wechsel in der Überschrift *"Nato Generäle"* zum Inhalt *"Nato Admiräle"* ist ja krass.
Da wird der langjährige Soldat beim Heer plötzlich zum Marine Angehörigen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Da hat ja RTL mehr Niveau


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Und erst der Wechsel in der Überschrift *"Nato Generäle"* zum Inhalt *"Nato Admiräle"* ist ja krass.
> Da wird der langjährige Soldat beim Heer plötzlich zum Marine Angehörigen.


 
Tja, da wird der Panzeradmiral und der Angehörige der berittenen Gebirgsmarine aber Augen machen...

btt: Interessant könnte so ein Facebook "Zugang" in die Nähe eines ranghohen Millitärs eher nicht wegen geheimen Informationen , die über FB preisgegeben werden.. , sondern, weil man Informationen über das Umfeld (z.B. um evtl. Geheimdienste über eine 2. und 3. Person (und letztendlich an die Zielperson gerichtet ("General") ) zu bekommen.
Von daher, wenn selbst die Polizei FB als Ermittlungsmedium nutzt(e), warum sollte ein ausländischer/feindlich gesonnender Geheimdienst dieses Medium nicht nutzen wollen..??


----------



## kühlprofi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Weil es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ein ranghohes Mitglied der Nato auf so einen Schwachsinn reinfallen sollte. 
Was soll das bringen? Meinst du allerernstes es sendet ihm ein Freund der CIA eine Freundschaftsanfrage und lädt ihn zum Barbecue ein? Oder erzählt mal rasch in einer PN was für neue Infos er über xYZ hat?
Sowas kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen, lmao..

Die Polizei sucht Leute mithilfe von FB - das ist etwas ganz Anderes!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Weil es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ein ranghohes Mitglied der Nato auf so einen Schwachsinn reinfallen sollte.
> Was soll das bringen? Meinst du allerernstes es sendet ihm ein Freund der CIA eine Freundschaftsanfrage und lädt ihn zum Barbecue ein? Oder erzählt mal rasch in einer PN was für neue Infos er über xYZ hat?
> Sowas kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen, lmao..
> 
> Die Polizei sucht Leute mithilfe von FB - das ist etwas ganz Anderes!



Ausserdem hat ein General wohl besseres zu tun als auf Facebook rumzulümmeln


----------



## Alterac (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat ein General wohl besseres zu tun als auf Facebook rumzulümmeln


 
Er ist sehr aktiv auf FB deswegen ist es unwahrscheinlich , dass jemand darauf reinfiel.


----------



## Nasenbaer (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Und bedenkt, dass die Dummheit mancher Menschen schier grenzenlos sein kann, obwohl sie hohe Ämter bekleiden. Ich sag nur Wulf *hust*. 

Und Social Engineering ist ein sehr gutes Mittel um an gewünschte Infos zu kommen. 1000 mal leichter als en Notebook zu klauen und sie mit dessen Verschlüsselung rumzuplagen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*


Als nächster gibt sich jemand als Ahmadinedschad aus, und verkündet das sie wirklich keine Atomwaffen bauen 

Scherz beiseite, ist schon ein starkes Stück, wirklich dreist.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Wie viele Fälle es wohl bei FB gibt, bei denen sich irgend ein Lappen als Prominenter oder Staatsdiener ausgibt 
Ich find die User-News zwar amüsant, aber wenn in der Newsecke weiterhin nur noch solcher Müll zu finden ist sinkt das Niveau stetig weiter in den Boden.
Auf heise.de gibt es x interessantere Themen die auch hierher passen würde. Z.B hat niemand was von Windows 8 server preview oder ähnliches berichtet.


----------



## Schrotti (12. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam mal für strengere Regeln bei den User-News. Was hier mittlerweile alles für Schwachsinn gepostet wird..


 
Sehe ich genauso.

Und dann Spiegel Online als Quelle, da kannst du auch die Bild Zeitung nehmen .


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*

Hört auf über Generäle und Admiräle zu schreiben. Die Mehrzahl von General und Admiral ist* Generale und Admirale*. Man darf Generäle zwar sagen, allerdings sind wir hier nicht in Österreich, denn dort heißen die so. Unsere deutschen "goldenen" Offiziere nennen sich selbst auch Generale. Aber zurück zum Thema:

In der eigenen, wie auch in der gegnerischen Aufklärung ist Facebook ein extrem beliebtes Mittel. Alleine Bilder und Daten über das persönliche Umfeld machen einen angreifbar. Mehr noch, als man denkt! 

Ein Beispiel:

Auf dem Bild vom General mit seinem Hund sieht man im Hintergrund das Elternhaus. In der Hofeinfahrt parkt der Wagen seiner Mutter. Der vermeintliche Angreifer hat nun ein Kennzeichen, Wohnort der Eltern und das Automodell. Auf einem anderen Bild sieht man den General, wie er seiner Tochter ein Auto vor ihrer Wohnung schenkt..... Nur so als Denkanstoß. Der General hat sich natürlich nix dabei gedacht. Ein Bild von seinem Hund, den er über alles liebt und eine Erinnerung an das erste eigene Auto der Tochter; Das war seine eigentliche Absicht.

Es ist einfach unglaublich, wie viel man unbewußt von sich preisgibt. Das ganze Netz ist voll davon.
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte geben sich bei Facebook als Nato Generäle aus und erbeuten Daten.*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hört auf über Generäle und Admiräle zu schreiben. Die Mehrzahl von General und Admiral ist* Generale und Admirale*. Man darf Generäle zwar sagen, allerdings sind wir hier nicht in Österreich, denn dort heißen die so. Unsere deutschen "goldenen" Offiziere nennen sich selbst auch Generale. Aber zurück zum Thema:
> 
> In der eigenen, wie auch in der gegnerischen Aufklärung ist Facebook ein extrem beliebtes Mittel. Alleine Bilder und Daten über das persönliche Umfeld machen einen angreifbar. Mehr noch, als man denkt!
> 
> ...



Ja und? Seine Tochter läuft auch frei in der Welt herum. Überall gibt es Psychophaten. Warum soll Facebook die Realität unsicherer machen?

Ist ja klar dass die irgendwo wohnen. Wenn eine Organisation diesen Mann sucht. Dann findet diese ihn auch. Niemand ist unsichtbar. Klar kann Facebook ein Mittel dazu sein. Aber mit einem Feldstecher und Deuxcheveaux kann man auch jemanden beschatten.

Jemand hat schliesslich dieses Foto gemacht. Hätte ja auch wer "böses" sein können.


----------

